# ntfs3g-2010.3.6 doesn't allow apache to access a NTFS dir

## toralf

I'm wondering why suddenly I'm no longer allowed to access a directory stored at a local NTFS drive my fotos using a local running apache - I know that it worked at least before 20zh of July and in the mean while I updated sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010, sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16, sys-apps/coreutils-8.5, sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2 and others ....Last edited by toralf on Thu Jul 29, 2010 8:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xibo

can you read the content of your ntfs mounts without being root?

----------

## toralf

 *xibo wrote:*   

> can you read the content of your ntfs mounts without being root?

 yes - no problem, here's the fstab entry :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep sda2 /etc/fstab 

/dev/sda2       /mnt/E          ntfs-3g        auto,user,noatime,uid=tfoerste,gid=users,umask=0027,locale=de_DE.utf8,noexec 

```

----------

## toralf

sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.3.6 is the culprit - sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.1.16 works fine - now I'm wondering whether the package sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.1.16 _was_ buggy or whether sys-fs/ntfs3g-2010.3.6 _is_ buggy.

UpdateWell, I had to change the fstab entry from 0027 to 0022, b/c the default mount option now includes "default_permissions" as a parameter too./Update

----------

